# What do rescues need most?



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

A couple members of my family seem to think I've became an overnight millionare because I had a litter of hamsters  But I've decided all the money from them plus some of my own money will go towards buying some bits for small furries in rescues since they seem to get forgotten about. 

So what would you say they need most? I'd imagine hay but what other treats/toys etc?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

That's a nice thought, I odn't do small furbies but food, hay and toys would b a nice idea


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry but how much do they think hamsters go for exactly? :lol:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rescues need absolutely anything from bedding,food,water bottles to meds,cages,towels,newspapers etc. Why don't you ask the rescues around you what they would like most and try to get those things for them. We are doing a massive Christmas appeal at the moment to help animals stuck in the pounds and rescues over Christmas.You can read about here http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/131369-christmas-gifts-rescues-appeal.html
So you could try helping by doing something like that, you would be surprised the things you can get from sites like free cycle alone to help


----------

